# Pen and jewelry box



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

This is the first photo I've posted showing something I've made.

I thought it might be interesting for the turners amongst us, as it was the first time using a new tool.

My wife and I turned about 24 pens for holiday gifts. Wood, acrylic, various materials and pen styles.

I'm just getting into bowl turning, and thought I'd try the Easy Rougher (Ci1)and Easy Finisher (Ci0) carbide bit tools. Bought them yesterday, and tried the Ci0 on the inside of a small bowl... very impressed.

Today I used the Ci1 on a blue/black acrylic pen blank. I was stunned at how good the control was, with no chipout during the roughing... and incredibly smooth during finishing passes. I was able to go directly from the Ci1 cut to MicroMesh finishing with no other sanding at all.

I think the Easy Rougher will be my go-to tools for acrylics, and likely many other materials.

Here's the pen (and my very first bandsaw box). I'm having a great time experimenting with tools and techniques.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Alan. Of course, I am particial to Blue. Right Harry? I do have a beautiful blue, acrylic pen, by the way.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mighty fine looking pen and box. Really nicely done.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice, Alan!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Awesome work Alan! I am trying to move into bandsaw box making as soon as I get my act together. Yours turned out really well.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Really beautiful Alan, but why don't you share your secrets with us all by way of a photo shoot?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

harrysin said:


> Really beautiful Alan, but why don't you share your secrets with us all by way of a photo shoot?


+1
Gene


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very well done Alan, the middle band on your box, is that walnut?


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

I did make photos of the bandsaw box project. I'll see if I can post them shortly. This was my first try at bandsaw box making, an interesting project.

My mother requested a small box for a special wristwatch she has, and she saw a piece of zebrawood in my dining room that hadn't made it down to the shop yet. She requested that wood in the box.

So I cut up some of the board and sandwiched a piece of walnut for a glue up. 

Being my first attempt, I made two blanks, figuring I'd mess one of them up somehow. Instead I came out with two rather nice little boxes. They vary only in the direction of the grain on the top (one is diagonal, one is end to end)

I expected to apply flocking to the inside, but my mother decided that the wood interior is too nice to cover up, so she'll likely just put a piece of silk in the box to protect the watch.

It's a busy day today, preparing for our annual New Years Day open house here in glorious downtown Oradell, NJ. If anyone will be is in the area tomorrow, drop me a note, and it would be nice to meet you.

I'll get photos of the box build posted asap.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

Harry,

Though the jewelry boxes used neither a lathe nor a router... here is a page that shows the build process.

Oval boxes web page

I'd be happy to discuss the process, perhaps in a new thread.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

nice work on the pen and box and great job on the tutorial thanks for sharing


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Alan, the pen looks fine and the box is just amazing. I just got a bandsaw this past year and I need to show SWMBO that it was a good investment :yes4: Thanks for sharing your process...I will have to put this on the ever growing list of projects to try!


----------

